# The elusive F350 RCLB diesel



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed Ford producing less of the F350 RCLB diesel's?
Anyone own one?

Use to be ton's of them out there with the 6L diesel and 6.4 diesel. 

When I purchased my CCSB Ford back in the summer(needed a crew) I asked about if there was any reg cab diesel 15's out there. He could't find one, not one. He said there just isn't many out there. Lot's of gassers but no diesel's. I guess the new 6.2 gas is winning a lot of guys over. I personally have only seen one 6.7 diesel reg cab out there. Wow, never thought it would be so rare.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Don't see many RC's around here at all, mostly SC and CC diesels


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya I looked thru autotrader Canada wide and there was not one, why I made my post. I have a soft spot for RC Ford diesel's. Great plow trucks. I might get one next year if I can find a diesel...
Another thing I noticed is that there is a ton of lariet's out there. The dealer I bought mine from had like 10-12 lariet's and maybe 2-3 xlt's. Another dealer I went looking at had like 5 platinum's. They had good deals on lariet's, got mine for the price of a xlt. Well, good deal compared to sticker. They're all too much money.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Trucks have come such a long way over the years they are now family grocery getters and with the price of them the ext. cab and cc serve 2 purposes. I was lucky to find my 16 with a ext.cab with 8ft bed with what I wanted, so many have every option or nothing.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

EXR;2060668 said:


> Ya I looked thru autotrader Canada wide and there was not one, why I made my post. I have a soft spot for RC Ford diesel's. Great plow trucks. I might get one next year if I can find a diesel...
> Another thing I noticed is that there is a ton of lariet's out there. The dealer I bought mine from had like 10-12 lariet's and maybe 2-3 xlt's. Another dealer I went looking at had like 5 platinum's. They had good deals on lariet's, got mine for the price of a xlt. Well, good deal compared to sticker. They're all too much money.


When I was looking all I saw were Lariet's in a Super Duty and tons of Platinum's in F150's. I agree, way too much money specially around here where they usually rot out in 10 years. I think I got a good deal, I paid right around 36k for a 250 sc 8ft bed with every option an xlt had except no fog lights or carpet.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

I hear ya, I traded my 11 SCSB for the CCSB due to having two kids and two dogs. We did that for 3 years traveling with all of us in the SC. Ya that sucked. My bigger dog (and not huge by any means) had to plant his but on the seat and front legs on the floor, I could could tell he loved it, not. I had a crew cab gm before and had to get another one.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats a great deal. Here that buys you a F250 RC base gasser. I almost bought a RC F250 with my F350 but the price wasn't worth it at $47k for a RC xl base 4wd.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry that was an xlt RC for $47. Still not a deal..


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

EXR;2060684 said:


> Thats a great deal. Here that buys you a F250 RC base gasser. I almost bought a RC F250 with my F350 but the price wasn't worth it at $47k for a RC xl base 4wd.


Wow that's kind of pricey, when I got mine they actually brought the wrong truck back from another dealer and my buddy tried to push it off on me, it was a xl sc 8ft bed. It had most of the options I wanted but it had vinyl seats, no cab lights and one other thing missing, that one was just over 38k.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Many buyers have trouble with the $8500.00 price tag put on the 6.7 PSD


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

thelettuceman;2061316 said:


> Many buyers have trouble with the $8500.00 price tag put on the 6.7 PSD


This is a big reason.

For me personally since I am beginning to look at a new truck with my new job I was debating between gas and diesel, but since I won't be towing anything remotely heavy i said gas will be the way to go.

Plus at my average mileage $8500 would pay for almost 3 years worth of gas (i forget what price i calculated that at) for me.


----------



## onlythebest (Dec 4, 2012)

Exr- landscape Ontario and no fords. Cheapest way to buy a truck in Ontario. By far.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

The dealer I got my 6.2 reg cab had plenty of diesel reg cabs, and the one 30 minutes up the road had several as well. 
The hard part is finding a 6.2 with 4.30s! Damn near impossible without a special order. 
I was interested in the diesel reg cab but it was just too much extra money to justify it. Test drove it and was amazed at the power available.
I agree though I love reg cab diesels, and just reg cabs in general


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

RCLB for life!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

allagashpm;2061610 said:


> The dealer I got my 6.2 reg cab had plenty of diesel reg cabs, and the one 30 minutes up the road had several as well.
> The hard part is finding a 6.2 with 4.30s! Damn near impossible without a special order.
> I was interested in the diesel reg cab but it was just too much extra money to justify it. Test drove it and was amazed at the power available.
> I agree though I love reg cab diesels, and just reg cabs in general


Really. Hmm must be a bigger demand for them there. 
Funny thing about a 6.7 RCLB XL is that you could walk most cars. I could only imagine how quick one would be compared my heavy loaded CCSB. When my brother drove my then 11 6.7 SCSB lariet coming from his 2012 GTI he was stunned, he had no idea how fast these big trucks are. Non-truck people have no clue!


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

EXR;2062040 said:


> Really. Hmm must be a bigger demand for them there.
> Funny thing about a 6.7 RCLB XL is that you could walk most cars. I could only imagine how quick one would be compared my heavy loaded CCSB. When my brother drove my then 11 6.7 SCSB lariet coming from his 2012 GTI he was stunned, he had no idea how fast these big trucks are. Non-truck people have no clue!


15 F250 6.7 RCLB here. XL so no extra electronics for weight. Surprising how quick the truck really is. For a work truck it's fantastic. Would like an XLT next time.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

In the spring I'll be selling my 2013 rc 6.2 and buying a 2016 rc 6.7. The dealer II buy from has a few xlt's in stock but they are much harder to find than crew cabs.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

MXZ1983;2062262 said:


> 15 F250 6.7 RCLB here. XL so no extra electronics for weight. Surprising how quick the truck really is. For a work truck it's fantastic. Would like an XLT next time.


What did you pay for that?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

EXR;2062040 said:


> Really. Hmm must be a bigger demand for them there.
> Funny thing about a 6.7 RCLB XL is that you could walk most cars. I could only imagine how quick one would be compared my heavy loaded CCSB. When my brother drove my then 11 6.7 SCSB lariet coming from his 2012 GTI he was stunned, he had no idea how fast these big trucks are. Non-truck people have no clue!


If you're truck is all still stock and you think it gets along pretty well, drive one with the emission equipment deleted and a nice tune (not some box programmer that makes them drive all goofy)


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

EXR;2062794 said:


> What did you pay for that?


Ended up about 38


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Mark13;2062976 said:


> If you're truck is all still stock and you think it gets along pretty well, drive one with the emission equipment deleted and a nice tune (not some box programmer that makes them drive all goofy)


Yup I know. My 11 6.7 was deleted for a period before I put it back to stock then traded it in. Big power to have on them. I know its a matter of time before I'll have to delete this one but I'll wait to the emissions warranty is up first. I bet a deleted RCLB 6.7 XL would probably run low 13's..


----------

